# Flamingo report, A day in the life, 15 August



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I think this might be the first report Ive read where you were fishing and not guiding.  As always I enjoyed it thanks for sharing


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I think this might be the first report Ive read where you were fishing and not guiding.  As always I enjoyed it thanks for sharing


 x2
--no hillbilly hand fishing there i guess ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report as always Bob! I, too, love going old school with topwaters and baitcasting gear. I think the most significant part of this report was the explanation of the release techniques you used and still managed to get some great pictures and released the fish to swim again! Great ideas for others! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

First time I have seen that you fish!!! haha!!!

Thanks for the report and pics


----------

